# Some photos of my 'tiels..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ella










Emmit



















Freddy



















Jasper



















Larry



















Mali



















Shiro



















Theo




























Tilly



















Charlie



















 *one is missing, my brother's looking after her at the moment


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They are beautiful! You have a wonderful group!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow  They all look so Beautiful and healthy! Must be nice to live in a warm climate and have them outside. Mine can only go out in the summer, and even then some days are just to cool.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Stunning birdies!!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Man.. if I could get my hands on Theo..  She is my absolute favourite of your bunch. The only way I'll ever get another tiel is if its exactly like her- in looks and personality  But preferably a boy.. tehe. Come to think of it, I like Emmit too.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

wow, your birds are really beautiful!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

cheekyboy said:


> Man.. if I could get my hands on Theo..  She is my absolute favourite of your bunch. The only way I'll ever get another tiel is if its exactly like her- in looks and personality  But preferably a boy.. tehe. Come to think of it, I like Emmit too.


:lol: I adore Theo, she's my baby.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg look at charlie...he's mr yellow mask now...they are all looking fantastic and that camera is awesome! i like the pics of Freddy which he looks like he has stripey feathers...thats a quality camera!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all really pretty


----------

